# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2014 >  >  ((((    كمبالا سيتي ( ) المريخ السوداني وزعيمه المفدي( ) دوري أبطال أفريقيا   2014    ))))

## بحاري

*بسم الله  الرحمن  الرحيم  

*

----------


## بحاري

*



مباراة   رُجال  ..

مباراة  دماء  ..

مباراة  عرق  ..

مباراة  موت  ...






حتما   سنفوز   ..  

إما  عادوا  متأهلين  ..


أو  عاد   المريخ  ..!





وفي  كل  سننتصر  بإذن  الله  










*

----------


## بحاري

*









*

----------


## بحاري

*
*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*ههههها
يا بحارى كان تخليها للشمشار،
داير تشيلها معاهو

*

----------


## الحوشابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمد محمد عوض
					

ههههها
يا بحارى كان تخليها للشمشار،
داير تشيلها معاهو








يا دكتور قلنا للشمشار خليك على الجماعة غتس حجرم زي ما عايز بس ابعد مننا لكن ما سمع الكلام و النتيجة ودانا خور جلا
*

----------


## الحوشابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة بحاري
					

...........................






يا بحاري ما فهمنا حاجة . . . معناها ما في فايدة وللا شنو
*

----------


## abusaeed

*اها نكتب في شنو ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ والله المستقبل مجهول والكلام مافي بس الله يوفقهم 
*

----------


## حودا

*بحاري شد حيلك بقيت للنص
*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الحوشابي
					

يا دكتور قلنا للشمشار خليك على الجماعة غتس حجرم زي ما عايز بس ابعد مننا لكن ما سمع الكلام و النتيجة ودانا خور جلا



يا عم الحوشابى الشمشار شرد الشردة الياها،
لكن كان يجى يتمها،
يا غرق يا جا حازمها

بحارى
امانة ما ورطت نفسك
 الناس كلها جرت من البوست ده

*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*لكن يمين رااااااااااجل 
يا بحارى

*

----------


## بحاري

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمد محمد عوض
					

ههههها
يا بحارى كان تخليها للشمشار،
داير تشيلها معاهو





بعد  اقل  من اسبوع  ان  شاء  الله   سيكون اغلى  البوستات  يا دكتور
                        	*

----------


## بحاري

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الحوشابي
					

يا دكتور قلنا للشمشار خليك على الجماعة غتس حجرم زي ما عايز بس ابعد مننا لكن ما سمع الكلام و النتيجة ودانا خور جلا



ما مُشكلة  يا الحوشابي   ... بنطلعكم من الخور   ان شاء  الله  ..
                        	*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*مشكور بحاري بالفعل مباراة رجال حارة ومفعمون بالامل بأذن الله النصر حليف الزعيم 
*

----------


## بحاري

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الحوشابي
					

يا بحاري ما فهمنا حاجة . . . معناها ما في فايدة وللا شنو



فائدة كبيرة  ان شاء  الله  ...    بوست  العودة   باذن الله
                        	*

----------


## بحاري

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة abusaeed
					

اها نكتب في شنو ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ والله المستقبل مجهول والكلام مافي بس الله يوفقهم 




موفقين  باذن الله
                        	*

----------


## الحوشابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة بحاري
					

فائدة كبيرة  ان شاء  الله  ...    بوست  العودة   باذن الله







ياااااااااااااااااا  رب
*

----------


## بحاري

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حودا
					

بحاري شد حيلك بقيت للنص




غايتو  يا حودا    البوست  ده  يا  ودانا   البحر   ...  يا  ودانا   البحر      هههه
                        	*

----------


## بحاري

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابراهيم عطية بابكر
					

مشكور بحاري بالفعل مباراة رجال حارة ومفعمون بالامل بأذن الله النصر حليف الزعيم 



لا مُستحيل  تحت  الشمس  حبيبنا ابراهيم   والنصر حليفنا ان شاء الله
                        	*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*والله انا متفائل بيك 

يا بحر حلتنا
فى ربوعك ذكرى
 لا بتشيلك موجة
 ولا بتفارق الفكرة

ان شاء الله يكون البوست ده أجمل ذكرى
                        	*

----------


## بحاري

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمد محمد عوض
					

لكن يمين رااااااااااجل 
يا بحارى






هيييييييع   


بس  فالحين  لي  فى  بوستات  النسور   والموردة   هههههه
                        	*

----------


## بحاري

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمد محمد عوض
					

والله انا متفائل بيك 

يا بحر حلتنا
فى ربوعك ذكرى
 لا بتشيلك موجة
 ولا بتفارق الفكرة

ان شاء الله يكون البوست ده أجمل ذكرى




ان شاء الله  وباذن الله  يا دكتور
                        	*

----------


## زول هناك

*الظاهر مباراة بحر ساااااي
  والغريق ما بخاف البلل
   ارمي يا بحاري
اسمك خمس حروف ورميت في البوست خمس نجمات
تاني سحبت نجمة تبقي اربعة نجمات 
الله يستر من الغرق يا بحاري
تحياتي والغريق قدام 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*كراعك خضراء باذن الله يابحاري

*

----------


## بدوي الشريف

*بالتوفيق للزعيم المغلوب على امره واليوغندي يستاهل يتغلب بالخمسة اتمنى عودة الروح للاعبين
                        	*

----------


## محمد النادر

*ان شاء الله بوستِ يكون وشّ السعد عليكم 
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*



*

----------


## محمد النادر

*المباراه

زعيم الانديه السودانيه 


وكمبالا سيتي
                        	*

----------


## محمد النادر

*الزمان : يوم السبت الموافق 15 / 2 
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*بعثة المريخ غادرت ومدرب المريخ يبعد علاء الدين يوسف ومالك من السفر لكمبالا


 غادرت فجر اليوم بعثة فريق المريخ متوجهة الى يوغندا لاداء مباراة الاياب امام كمبالا سيتي يوم السبت المقبل في اياب الدور التمهيدي من دوري الأبطال وترأس البعثة عبدالصمد محمد عثمان نائب رئيس النادي ورئيس قطاع الكرة والمهندس عبدالقادر همد رئيس عضو مجلس الادارة وحسن يوسف مدير المكتب التنفيذي واعضاء الجهازين الفني والطبي بالاضافة الى 18 لاعباً اكرم الهادي , ايهاب زغبير , علي جعفر , امير كمال , بله جابر , غاندي , باسيرو , باسكال , سعيد السعودي , مرتضي كبير , رمضان عجب , راجي عبدالعاطي , احمد الباشا , شيميلس , ابرهومه , تراوري , اوليفيه , عنكبه وأبعد المدرب الألماني النيجيري مالك واحمد ضفر وهيثم مصطفى وموسى الزومة وفيصل موسى والطاهر الحاج ومحمد ابراهيم وعلاء الدين يوسف.. وسينخرط المريخ في تحضيراته بكمبالا العاصمة اليوغندية عقب وصوله ظهر اليوم ويستعد بجدية لمواجهة الاياب التي يرغب في التعويض من خلالها والترشح للدور المقبل رغم صعوبة المهمة بعد خسارته لقاء الذهاب الذي أُقيم بالخرطوم يوم السبت الماضي بهدفين نظيفين.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*امين ياود النادر


وباذن الله تكون وش السعد لتاهل مريخ السعد الى الدور المقبل


الى الامام ياود النادر

*

----------


## ابومنزر

*تسلم ياحبيب ويارب يكون زالك 
تخريمه 
والليلاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا كان طلعت زى الشمشار
                        	*

----------


## najma

*بالتوفيييييق يا رب 
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

امين ياود النادر


وباذن الله تكون وش السعد لتاهل مريخ السعد الى الدور المقبل


الى الامام ياود النادر





بالتوفيق ان شاء الله 

وبأذن الله النصر المؤازر للزعيم 
*

----------


## نادرالداني

*باذن الله محمد النادر يكون فأل خير لهذه المباراة 

ويعود المريخ منتصرا من كمبالا 

بالتوفيق للزعيم 



*

----------


## محمد النادر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابومنزر
					

تسلم ياحبيب ويارب يكون زالك 
تخريمه 
والليلاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا كان طلعت زى الشمشار




هههههههه ان شاء الله اكون احسن منو 

تفائلوا الخير تجدوه 
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*


مدرب المريخ السوداني 





مدرب كمبالا سيتي 
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*


اللهم انصرنا
                        	*

----------


## محمد النادر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة najma
					

بالتوفيييييق يا رب 




اللهم اميييييييييييييييين 
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نادرالداني
					

باذن الله محمد النادر يكون فأل خير لهذه المباراة 

ويعود المريخ منتصرا من كمبالا 

بالتوفيق للزعيم 







اللهم اميييييييييييييين اكثرو من الدعوات بالنصر للزعيم 
*

----------


## الدلميت

*نصـــــــــــــــرك اللــــــــــــــــــــهم
                        	*

----------


## بحاري

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زول هناك
					

الظاهر مباراة بحر ساااااي
  والغريق ما بخاف البلل
   ارمي يا بحاري
اسمك خمس حروف ورميت في البوست خمس نجمات
تاني سحبت نجمة تبقي اربعة نجمات 
الله يستر من الغرق يا بحاري
تحياتي والغريق قدام 




الله  يستر  من بحيرة فكتوريا  يا زول  هناك   ...
                        	*

----------


## بحاري

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

كراعك خضراء باذن الله يابحاري




باذن الله  تكون حمرااااءءءءء    يا  كسلاوي
                        	*

----------


## بحاري

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخي معاصر
					

بالتوفيق للزعيم المغلوب على امره واليوغندي يستاهل يتغلب بالخمسة اتمنى عودة الروح للاعبين



نتمنى ذلك واكثر  يا مريخي معاصر
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*داير تحجز ليك محل مع ناس شمشرة وﻻ شنو
                        	*

----------


## محمد النادر

*بالتوفيق للزعيم بأذن الله 

همسه 

بحاري احذر رجلك لا تكون زي الشمشار 
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*اللهم  أنصر  المريخ ورده الينا متأهلاً *** اللهم أنصر المريخ ورده الينا  متأهلاً ***  اللهم أنصر المريخ ورده الينا متأهلاً *** اللهم أنصر المريخ  ورده الينا  متأهلاً
اللهم أنصر  المريخ ورده الينا متأهلاً *** اللهم أنصر المريخ ورده الينا متأهلاً ***  اللهم أنصر المريخ ورده الينا متأهلاً *** اللهم أنصر المريخ ورده الينا  متأهلاً
اللهم أنصر  المريخ ورده الينا متأهلاً *** اللهم أنصر المريخ ورده الينا متأهلاً ***  اللهم أنصر المريخ ورده الينا متأهلاً *** اللهم أنصر المريخ ورده الينا  متأهلاً
اللهم أنصر  المريخ ورده الينا متأهلاً *** اللهم أنصر المريخ ورده الينا متأهلاً ***  اللهم أنصر المريخ ورده الينا متأهلاً *** اللهم أنصر المريخ ورده الينا  متأهلاً
اللهم أنصر  المريخ ورده الينا متأهلاً *** اللهم أنصر المريخ ورده الينا متأهلاً ***  اللهم أنصر المريخ ورده الينا متأهلاً *** اللهم أنصر المريخ ورده الينا  متأهلاً
اللهم أنصر  المريخ ورده الينا متأهلاً *** اللهم أنصر المريخ ورده الينا متأهلاً ***  اللهم أنصر المريخ ورده الينا متأهلاً *** اللهم أنصر المريخ ورده الينا  متأهلاً
اللهم أنصر  المريخ ورده الينا متأهلاً *** اللهم أنصر المريخ ورده الينا متأهلاً ***  اللهم أنصر المريخ ورده الينا متأهلاً *** اللهم أنصر المريخ ورده الينا  متأهلاً
اللهم أنصر  المريخ ورده الينا متأهلاً *** اللهم أنصر المريخ ورده الينا متأهلاً ***  اللهم أنصر المريخ ورده الينا متأهلاً *** اللهم أنصر المريخ ورده الينا  متأهلاً
اللهم أنصر  المريخ ورده الينا متأهلاً *** اللهم أنصر المريخ ورده الينا متأهلاً ***  اللهم أنصر المريخ ورده الينا متأهلاً *** اللهم أنصر المريخ ورده الينا  متأهلاً
اللهم أنصر  المريخ ورده الينا متأهلاً *** اللهم أنصر المريخ ورده الينا متأهلاً ***  اللهم أنصر المريخ ورده الينا متأهلاً *** اللهم أنصر المريخ ورده الينا  متأهلاً
اللهم أنصر  المريخ ورده الينا متأهلاً *** اللهم أنصر المريخ ورده الينا متأهلاً ***  اللهم أنصر المريخ ورده الينا متأهلاً *** اللهم أنصر المريخ ورده الينا  متأهلاً
اللهم أنصر  المريخ ورده الينا متأهلاً *** اللهم أنصر المريخ ورده الينا متأهلاً ***  اللهم أنصر المريخ ورده الينا متأهلاً *** اللهم أنصر المريخ ورده الينا  متأهلاً
اللهم أنصر  المريخ ورده الينا متأهلاً *** اللهم أنصر المريخ ورده الينا متأهلاً ***  اللهم أنصر المريخ ورده الينا متأهلاً *** اللهم أنصر المريخ ورده الينا  متأهلاً

*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*لن انتظر الفرح من اناس  غاب عنهم الفرح سنين
                        	*

----------


## سيدو

*السلام عليكم احبتي واخوتي في شامخنا ومنبرنا اولاين 
اللهم انصر المريخ فوق كل ارض وتحت كل سماء 

حقيقة الامر صعب ولكن ليس بمستحيل عن المارد الاحمر 

نتمني ان يتخلي كروجر عن خوفه وهي مباراة للمصير وصعبه للغاية ولكن فتية المريخ قادرون علي تذليل وترويد المحال 

ما رايكم اذا لعبها كروجر هجومية 3/3/4 تشكيل جميل 

مع ثبات في الدفاع مع وجود بله وباسكال وامير 

تراوري واولفيه ورمضان عجب 

والوسط الباشا وراجي وبقية العقد الفريد 


حتما سوف نضمن تسجيل اهداف ونزول رمضان للوسط عند فقدان الكره وتقدم راجي من الوسط لمساندة الهجوم عند الاستحواز ليضاعف عدد الهجوم 4 والفقدان مساندة الوسط للهجوم ليتحول اتشكيل وقتها 4/4/2 

بتذكر من قبل في عهد كروجر المضي وبوجود الراحل ايداهور لعبنا مباراة ايضا حسمه في الكونفدرالية بطريقة 4/3/3 مقدمه كلتشي طمبل وايداهور وحققنا المراد 


نتمني الفوز للزعيم والعودة ببطاقة التاهل انشاء الله وليس بشي بعيد 

*

----------


## الصادق عبدالله صالح كرار

*اني أرى المريخ متأهلآ للدور القادم ان شاءالله .. يا ررررررررررب انصرنا يا كريم و أدخل في نفوسنا فرحه من بلاد اليوغنديين .
*

----------


## زول هناك

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سيدو
					

السلام عليكم احبتي واخوتي في شامخنا ومنبرنا اولاين 
اللهم انصر المريخ فوق كل ارض وتحت كل سماء 

حقيقة الامر صعب ولكن ليس بمستحيل عن المارد الاحمر 

نتمني ان يتخلي كروجر عن خوفه وهي مباراة للمصير وصعبه للغاية ولكن فتية المريخ قادرون علي تذليل وترويد المحال 

ما رايكم اذا لعبها كروجر هجومية 3/3/4 تشكيل جميل 

مع ثبات في الدفاع مع وجود بله وباسكال وامير 

تراوري واولفيه ورمضان عجب 

والوسط الباشا وراجي وبقية العقد الفريد 


حتما سوف نضمن تسجيل اهداف ونزول رمضان للوسط عند فقدان الكره وتقدم راجي من الوسط لمساندة الهجوم عند الاستحواز ليضاعف عدد الهجوم 4 والفقدان مساندة الوسط للهجوم ليتحول اتشكيل وقتها 4/4/2 

بتذكر من قبل في عهد كروجر المضي وبوجود الراحل ايداهور لعبنا مباراة ايضا حسمه في الكونفدرالية بطريقة 4/3/3 مقدمه كلتشي طمبل وايداهور وحققنا المراد 


نتمني الفوز للزعيم والعودة ببطاقة التاهل انشاء الله وليس بشي بعيد 




ياااااااااااااااااااا  وينك يا زعيم ؟؟؟
مشتاقين والله نتمني فوز الأحمر والعودة ببطاقة النأهل 
بس كروجر يقول ما عارف كيف خسر مما يجعلنا في حيرة 
الله ينصر المريخ حتي علي كروجر نفسه تسلم يا غالي 
*

----------


## اسامة عطية

*4 للمريخ وو1او 2للإكسبرس وربنا يوفق نجوم الاحمر ويكونوا ابطال بحق وحقيقة ونثبت حقيقة الناس كلها عرفاها
ونتأ هل امين يارب العالمين..
                        	*

----------


## جمال زين العابدين

*                                                          يا رب العالمين اكتب لنا النصر والتأهل 
*

----------


## البركان الهادئ

*مباراة صعبة بكل المقاييس لأن الخصم يريد أن يتأهل والأن هو فى وضعية جيدة ولكن المريخ قادر على العودة فقط إذا قدر جهازنا الفنى واللاعبين المسئولية وتذكروا جماهير المريخ الوفية وإيضاً تذكروا أنهم أفريقياً لم يقدموا لهذه الجماهير شيئاً يفرحهم ودائماً غائون عن إسعاد أنصار الصفوة ونتمنى لهم إخراج المريخ من هذا المأذق الذى وضعوا أنفسهم فيه وأنت يتخطوا هذا الفريق الغير سهل إطلاقاً وأن يعودوا من بعيد حتى تعود البسمة والفرحة لملايين الصفوة النتشرين فى بقاع الوطن وخارجه 

*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*المباراة دى يجب ان يدخلها لاعبى المريخ بفهم انهم لن يتأهلوا ،
لكن لتأديب كمبالا،
يعنى يلعبو هجوم وبس حتى آخر االمباراة حتى لو دخل فيهم هدف،
بدون اى حسابات،
هذا هو الطريق
                        	*

----------


## آدم البزعى

*واحد من نحس المريخ تخلف وحاتم التاج لن يذيع المباراة وقناة الشروق لن تبث المباراة بإذن الله المريخ متأهل 
 ولكن النيلين لو ترف اننا بنتأهل ما بتبث المبارة يا دكتور
*

----------


## osa sinnar

*نتمناها حمراء انشاء الله 
وانشاء الله يابحاري يكون قدمك قدم خير 
*

----------


## Deimos

*بحاري الإنتحاري ...
                        	*

----------


## بدوي الشريف

*بالتوفيق للزعيم ان شاء الله
                        	*

----------


## ود البقعة

*بحاري قدمك قدم الخير
بأذن الله متأهلين
                        	*

----------


## علي سنجة

*اللهم أنصر المريخ
وبالتوفيق للزعيم 
*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*والله فعلا بحاري الانتحاري ياعزو ههههههه
                        	*

----------


## محمد كمال عمران

*اللهم انصر المريخ يا رب
                        	*

----------


## آدم البزعى

*نحن منتصرين بإذن الله   ما دام ابراهومة ما سافر مع المريخ وقناة الشروق لن تبث المباراة وحاتم التاج لن يعلق على المباراة 
*

----------


## ابن ادريس

*يااااااااااااااااااااارب نصرك 
واجعلنا نتاهل
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*



*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*لازم الواحد يعمل دماغ قبل الكورة دى

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الجماهير تبدأ في التوافد علي ملعب المباراة ويظهر في الصوره مشجع مريخي من ابناء جنوبنا الحبيب وهو في قمة حماسه




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*إستاد نامبولي الذي ستقام عليه المباراة



*

----------


## najma

*اللهم نسألك التوفيق والفوز
                        	*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*يوغندا لديها ملعب جميل
ان شاء الله يكون محتفظ بروعته
                        	*

----------


## ابن ادريس

*اللهم أنصر المريخ ورده الينا متأهلاً *** اللهم أنصر المريخ ورده الينا متأهلاً *** اللهم أنصر المريخ ورده الينا متأهلاً *** اللهم أنصر المريخ ورده الينا متأهلاً
اللهم أنصر المريخ ورده الينا متأهلاً *** اللهم أنصر المريخ ورده الينا متأهلاً *** اللهم أنصر المريخ ورده الينا متأهلاً *** اللهم أنصر المريخ ورده الينا متأهلاً
اللهم أنصر المريخ ورده الينا متأهلاً *** اللهم أنصر المريخ ورده الينا متأهلاً *** اللهم أنصر المريخ ورده الينا متأهلاً *** اللهم أنصر المريخ ورده الينا متأهلاً
اللهم أنصر المريخ ورده الينا متأهلاً *** اللهم أنصر المريخ ورده الينا متأهلاً *** اللهم أنصر المريخ ورده الينا متأهلاً *** اللهم أنصر المريخ ورده الينا متأهلاً
اللهم أنصر المريخ ورده الينا متأهلاً *** اللهم أنصر المريخ ورده الينا متأهلاً *** اللهم أنصر المريخ ورده الينا متأهلاً *** اللهم أنصر المريخ ورده الينا متأهلاً
اللهم أنصر المريخ ورده الينا متأهلاً *** اللهم أنصر المريخ ورده الينا متأهلاً *** اللهم أنصر المريخ ورده الينا متأهلاً *** اللهم أنصر المريخ ورده الينا متأهلاً
اللهم أنصر المريخ ورده الينا متأهلاً *** اللهم أنصر المريخ ورده الينا متأهلاً *** اللهم أنصر المريخ ورده الينا متأهلاً *** اللهم أنصر المريخ ورده الينا متأهلاً
اللهم أنصر المريخ ورده الينا متأهلاً *** اللهم أنصر المريخ ورده الينا متأهلاً *** اللهم أنصر المريخ ورده الينا متأهلاً *** اللهم أنصر المريخ ورده الينا متأهلاً
اللهم أنصر المريخ ورده الينا متأهلاً *** اللهم أنصر المريخ ورده الينا متأهلاً *** اللهم أنصر المريخ ورده الينا متأهلاً *** اللهم أنصر المريخ ورده الينا متأهلاً
اللهم أنصر المريخ ورده الينا متأهلاً *** اللهم أنصر المريخ ورده الينا متأهلاً *** اللهم أنصر المريخ ورده الينا متأهلاً *** اللهم أنصر المريخ ورده الينا متأهلاً
اللهم أنصر المريخ ورده الينا متأهلاً *** اللهم أنصر المريخ ورده الينا متأهلاً *** اللهم أنصر المريخ ورده الينا متأهلاً *** اللهم أنصر المريخ ورده الينا متأهلاً
اللهم أنصر المريخ ورده الينا متأهلاً *** اللهم أنصر المريخ ورده الينا متأهلاً *** اللهم أنصر المريخ ورده الينا متأهلاً *** اللهم أنصر المريخ ورده الينا متأهلاً
اللهم أنصر المريخ ورده الينا متأهلاً *** اللهم أنصر المريخ ورده الينا متأهلاً *** اللهم أنصر المريخ ورده الينا متأهلاً *** اللهم أنصر المريخ ورده الينا متأهلاً

*

----------


## امام اباتي

*باقي ساعتين يا ثبتنا البوست يا لحقناهو الشمشار
                        	*

----------


## محمد النادر

*تشكيلة المريخ الإنتحارية لمباراة اليوم المصيرية ::

 *حراسة المرمى :: أكرم الهادي سليم .

 *خط الدفاع :: 

 غاندي كاسينو // علي جعفر // أمير كمال // بله جابر .

 *خط الوسط ::

 سيرجي باسكال واوا

 أحمد الباشا // شيملس بيكيللي .

 *خط الهجوم ::

 رمضان عجب // أوليفيه // تراوري
*

----------


## مصعب المقدم مضوي

*ياجماعة الحاصل شنو ياجماعة المبارة ليها 20 دقيقة وماجبتو ليها خبر
*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*للأسف الهدف الاول لكمبالا
حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل
                        	*

----------


## مصعب المقدم مضوي

*النتيجة كم الان
*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*المصدر قناة قون
                        	*

----------


## مصعب المقدم مضوي

*يا ساتر استر
*

----------


## ودالصفوه

*لاحولا ولاقوة الصبر يارب
                        	*

----------


## ابو دعاء

*كمبالا متقدم بهدف
*

----------


## ود الدمام

*النتيجة كم ياشباب
                        	*

----------


## مصعب المقدم مضوي

*يعني نقنع من خير فيها
*

----------


## ود الدمام

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابو دعاء
					

كمبالا متقدم بهدف



 حسبى  الله   ونعم  الوكيل   يعنى  نقول  باي  باي   البطوله  الأفريقيه  وباى باى كروجر
                        	*

----------


## ابو دعاء

*الدقيقة الآن 23 وكمبالا مازال يتقدم بهدف المصدر قناة قون
*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*الهدف فى الدقيقة ١٧ من الشوط الاول
                        	*

----------


## ودالصفوه

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابو دعاء
					

الدقيقة الآن 32 وكمبالا مازال يتقدم بهدف المصدر قناة قون



وين فى قون شغال الرشيد بس ....
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*ده   جيل  النكسه
                        	*

----------


## najma

*لا حول ولا قوة ... انا كنت متعشم
                        	*

----------


## نابلسى المريخابى

*استغفر الله قون فينا
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اللهم لك الحمد والشكر على ماقضيته لنا
*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*كدة نحتاج ٣اهداف
                        	*

----------


## مصعب المقدم مضوي

*يجب التماسك حتي النهاية
*

----------


## ابو دعاء

*فى اتصال هاتفى مع الرشيد بدوى عبيد
*

----------


## مصعب المقدم مضوي

*يارب التعادل
*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*الحمد لله الذى لا يحمد على مكروه سواه
ادعوا لمريخكم يرحمكم الله
                        	*

----------


## ودالصفوه

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمد محمد عوض
					

كدة نحتاج ٣اهداف



فى كل الحالات كنا محتاجين 3 بس كده خيار ضربات الترجيح انتفى ...لازلنا فى الملعب
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مصعب المقدم مضوي
					

يارب التعادل



 وقول   تعادلوا   هل  بنفع
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الرشيد بدوي عبيد يتشفى في المريخ بقناة قوون ويبهدل الفريق بكلام مسيخ خايب يشبه خيبته ومساخته
*

----------


## علي ابراهيم الجنيد

*يوغندى تتقدم بهدف على المريخ في الدقيقة 17 من الشوط الاول 
*

----------


## الحوشابي

*ناباها مملحة و نكوسا حافة . . دي بالظبط الوقعت علينا
*

----------


## مصعب المقدم مضوي

*خطوة خطوة ياود الدمام
*

----------


## ابو دعاء

*يا جماعة دى كورة ميئوس منها من العام الماضى عادى نتغلب رايح جاى ومن مين ، لم تحصل حتى مع الترجى ومازنبى على الأقل تعادلنا معاهم هنا
*

----------


## نادرالداني

*للاسف هذا حال كرة القدم يوم لك ويوم عليك 

اكيد كروجر لعبها هجومية من قولت تيت 

وترك مساحات كما ذكرنا 

وجاء الهدف 

ربنا يصلح الحال
                        	*

----------


## الحوشابي

*قنعنا من التأهل بس اللي يجيبوا لينا تارنا
*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*وبعدين معاك يا مريخ
مودينا وييييييين،
لكن ما بنفوتك
رغم شماتة الرشيد وغيره
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*في اﻟﺪﻗﻴﻘﺔ 17 ﻛﻤﺒﺎﻻ ﺳﻴﺘﻲ ﻳﺴﺠﻞ ﺍﻟﻬﺪﻑ ﺍﻻﻭﻝ ..عن طريق ﺗﻮﻧﻲ ﺍﻭﺩﻭﺭ
*

----------


## شيكو مدريد

*يازوول وين الكورة سمعتها
                        	*

----------


## الصادق عبد الوهاب

*باسلوب بعيد عن الادب والمهنية--هاجم  خ   الدولة والاعلام    والرياضة  والسفير السودانى وقناة الشروق باسلوب فظ خاصة مايخص الدولة واعلن استقالته  من قناة النيلين--- ورمى باوراقة  وغادر الاستديو-- ولم يراعى اى صفة فى مخاطبته   للسفير السودانى بيوغندا  --بل خرج عن حدود الاد\ب  -- تماما--واتهم قناة الشروق وجهات وراءها--غالبا يقصد نادى المريخ--  ردا على ماصاحب نقل مباراة  بايرن ميونخ--- نكرر اسف بالغ لوجود نموذج  ادارى هكذا  بقناة النيلين   بل ان   يكون مديرا لها
                        	*

----------


## شيكو مدريد

*اها بدت ولا لسع
                        	*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*السحر السحر السحر،
يا جماعة المريخ يحتاج لشيوخ يرقوه،
الامر لا يخلو من السحر،
وحسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل
                        	*

----------


## شيكو مدريد

*جابو قون اول يعنى
                        	*

----------


## مصعب المقدم مضوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة شيكو مدريد
					

اها بدت ولا لسع



ويينك انت ياشيكو كنت نائم وللا شنو
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 91 (33 من الأعضاء و 58 زائر)

الأبيض ضميرك,نابلسى المريخابى,نادرالداني,أبو ريم,مريخابى واعتز,مريخي معاصر,مصعب المقدم مضوي,نعيم عجيمي,Azmi shosh,المريخابي هيمو,الحوشابي,الصادق عبد الوهاب,ابراهيم تاج الدين,ابراهيم عطية بابكر,ابو بوش,ابو دعاء,ابومحمد البركة,ابواخلاص,احمد محمد عوض,ezzeo,د.محمد تنوبة,ياسر محجوب محى الدين,حوته 1,najma,omer shams,على الصغير,عادل الناصر,عبد المنعم خليفة,عبدالله صديق,وائل محمد,ود الدمام,ودالصفوه,طارق حامد
*

----------


## شيكو مدريد

*برضو الامل موجود
                        	*

----------


## مصعب المقدم مضوي

*الدقيقه كم ياعالم الله استر من الفضيحة
*

----------


## شيكو مدريد

*في الرادى ما لاقيها
                        	*

----------


## الحوشابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمد محمد عوض
					

وبعدين معاك يا مريخ
مودينا وييييييين،
لكن ما بنفوتك
رغم شماتة الرشيد وغيره






نفوتو نقبل وين يا دكتور . . المريخ دا قدرنا و مكتوب علينا . . . لو بقى فطيسة برضو نحن معاه
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اخبار متداولة في بعض المنتديات ان اوليفيه سجل هدف التعادل
لكن لم يتم تاكيد ذلك الى الان
*

----------


## مغربي

*تسريح كل اللعيبه اهم شيء وتصعيد كافة لعيبةالرديف والاعتماد عليه واقالةكروجر وتعين فاروق جبره وما عايزين محترفين اجانب 
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 104 (36 من الأعضاء و 68 زائر)

عبد المنعم خليفة,نابلسى المريخابى,نادرالداني+,أبو ريم,محمد المنصوري,محمد كمال عمران,مريخابي كسلاوي+,مريخابى واعتز,مريخي معاصر,مصعب المقدم مضوي,نعيم عجيمي,Azmi shosh,الأبيض ضميرك,المريخابي هيمو+,الحوشابي,الصادق عبد الوهاب,الطيب تمبول,ابراهيم تاج الدين,ابراهيم عطية بابكر,ابو بوش,ابو دعاء,ابومحمد البركة,ابواخلاص,احمد محمد عوض,ezzeo+,ياسر محجوب محى الدين,حوته 1,صخر,شيكو مدريد,سعد حامد,على الصغير,عادل الناصر,عبدالله صديق,ود شندي12,ودالصفوه,طارق حامد
*

----------


## عبدالله صديق

*الله يكون في عونك يا مريخ
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مصعب المقدم مضوي
					

الدقيقه كم ياعالم الله استر من الفضيحة




باقي خمس دقائق حسب مابدات المباراة
*

----------


## مصعب المقدم مضوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة شيكو مدريد
					

في الرادى ما لاقيها





احسن مانلقاها ياشيكو نسمع نتيجتها
*

----------


## الحوشابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

اخبار متداولة في بعض المنتديات ان اوليفيه سجل هدف التعادل
لكن لم يتم تاكيد ذلك الى الان







يااااااااا  رب يكون الخبر صحيح . . بدينا أمل شوية
*

----------


## علي ابراهيم الجنيد

*لم أسمعها و لكن عرفت النتيجة من قناة النيلين الرياضية .
*

----------


## شيكو مدريد

*يا ناس ما لاقيها
                        	*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*يا ريت
٣اهداف ونتاهل
لا زلت واثق من التاهل
فضل لينا قونين
                        	*

----------


## الحوشابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمد محمد عوض
					

يا ريت
٣اهداف ونتاهل
لا زلت واثق من التاهل
فضل لينا قونين






قون أوليفيه اتأكد ؟؟؟؟؟

ياخوانا أدونا بصيص أمل


*

----------


## شيكو مدريد

*يارب يكون خبر التعادل صاح
                        	*

----------


## الحوشابي

*ياخوانا طمنونا . . قولوا حاجة
*

----------


## شيكو مدريد

*اها افيدونا
                        	*

----------


## ابواسراء

*المريخ يحرز هدف التعادل الدقيقة 33
*

----------


## مصعب المقدم مضوي

*ناس قووون ماجابو ليهو خبر
*

----------


## شيكو مدريد

*عمنا الحوشابي والله الاعيسر ربنا يعسر امورو كلها دنيا واخره
                        	*

----------


## مصعب المقدم مضوي

*يا كسلاووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووي الحقنا
*

----------


## ود محمد على

*فى موقع شفوت المريخ الزعيم متقدم بهدفين مقابل هدف حسب ما زكر فى الصفحة
                        	*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*قناة قون توكد التعادل
                        	*

----------


## الحوشابي

*ياخوانا . . . مشغلين التكييف في العالي و برضو عرقانين . . . بردوا بطنا بيتأكيد قون أوليفيه
*

----------


## habashi

*هدف تعادل
                        	*

----------


## ابو دعاء

*شفتو الخاذوق المريخ يفوز 2/1 ونرجع نتحسر على ضربة الجزاء الضاعت زى ما تحسرنا على ضربة الجزاء التى أضاعها نجم الدين أمام كانون الكاميرونى ولم نتأهل رغم الفوز 4/0
*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*احرز الهدف احمد الباشا الدقيقة٣٨
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*نعم التعادل في الدقيقة 33
                        	*

----------


## ودالصفوه

*العالم اصبح قريه ..........ونحن لازلنا عرب رحل ..........عام 2014 سيكتب التاريخ اننا نستقى اخبار مباراة من لاعبه مباشرة من الونسه لك الله ياسودان حكمك ابناء الضهارى ومستجدى النعم لك الله يامريخ ونحن نعلم اخبار مبارياتك من بعضنا البعض
                        	*

----------


## الحوشابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمد محمد عوض
					

قناة قون توكد التعادل






الحمد لله . . . مشكور يا دكتور و إن شاء الله في الشوط التاني نجيب الإتنين و نتأهل . . . قولوا يا رب
*

----------


## مصعب المقدم مضوي

*مبروك التعادل خطوه خطوه
*

----------


## habashi

*الباشا
                        	*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*اصبروا بس بنتاهل
                        	*

----------


## ابو دعاء

*احمد الباشا يعادل النتيجة
*

----------


## نعيم عجيمي

*تعاااااادل   خبر صحيح
*

----------


## شيكو مدريد

*الامل في لو تعادلنا هسع

يااااارب انصر المريخ وافرح عبادك
                        	*

----------


## najma

*ياااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااارب
                        	*

----------


## مصعب المقدم مضوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة habashi
					

الباشا




كلو تمام انشاء الله اجيبو اكرم
*

----------


## نادرالداني

*منطقيا الشوط الثاني كمبالا في حالة دفاع كامل 

ارتفاع الروح المعنوية بهدف الباشا سيضاعف من مجهود اللاعبين
                        	*

----------


## ودالصفوه

*كده كويس 2 بجو
                        	*

----------


## شيكو مدريد

*نصرك يااااارب
                        	*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*يا رب لا تردنا خائبين
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*اللهم انصر المريخ
*

----------


## مصعب المقدم مضوي

*الشوط انتهي
*

----------


## عبدالله صديق

*3 / 1 
تأهل المريخ
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 129 (38 من الأعضاء و 91 زائر)

عبد المنعم خليفة,نادرالداني+,مبارك علي حسين,أبو ريم,محمد المنصوري,محمد كمال عمران,مجنون,مريخابى واعتز,مريخي معاصر,مصعب المقدم مضوي,الأبيض ضميرك,المريخ والتاريخ,النزير,الحوشابي,الصادق عبد الوهاب,ابراهيم تاج الدين,ابراهيم عبدالله ابراهيم,ابو دعاء,ابومحمد البركة,احمد محمد عوض,ezzeo+,habashi+,د.محمد تنوبة,najma,سامرين,شيبا,صخر,شيكو مدريد,omer shams,osa sinnar,سعد حامد,عمادالدين طه,عمار التنقر,على الصغير,عبدالله صديق,wadalhaja,فراس الشفيع,ودالصفوه
*

----------


## الحوشابي

*و الله دبت فينا الروح من جديد . . . اللهم انصرنا . . . اللهم نصرك المؤزر
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*نهاية الشوط الاول 1/1
المريخ محتاج لهدفين للتاهل
*

----------


## شيكو مدريد

*بتفرج نصبر بس
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*بإذن الله منتصرين
*

----------


## habashi

*السودان ذلك البلد المحبط
                        	*

----------


## شيكو مدريد

*يااااارب نصرك
الشوط التانى اللاغبين مطلوب منهم الاجتهاد
                        	*

----------


## عمادالدين طه

*اللهم انت المنتصر فانصر المريخ يارب العالمين
*

----------


## الحوشابي

*كدا ناس كمبالا ببدوا يدافعوا من بداية الشوط التاني و لو المريخ أحكم قبضته دون تفريط في الدفاع ممكن نغلب و بالذات لو أحرز هدف في ربع الساعة الأولى من الشوط التاني
*

----------


## ابواسراء

*قناة قوون الرشيد بدوى متابع بالهاتف التعادل احرزه الباشا وكانت القناة فى الشريط الأعلى وعلى طول الشريط تأخر المريخ بهدف وعندما احرز التعادل اختفى الشريط والآن عاد الشريط الله ينصرنا الشوط التانى انشاء الله 
*

----------


## مصعب المقدم مضوي

*الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 128 (41 من الأعضاء و 87 زائر)

مصعب المقدم مضوي,نادرالداني,مبارك علي حسين,أبو ريم,محمد كمال عمران,مجنون,مريخابي كسلاوي,مريخابى واعتز,مريخي معاصر,نعيم عجيمي,الأبيض ضميرك,المريخ والتاريخ,النزير,الحوشابي,الصادق عبد الوهاب,الطيب تمبول,ابراهيم تاج الدين,ابراهيم عبدالله ابراهيم,ابو دعاء,ابومحمد البركة,احمد محمد عوض,ezzeo,habashi,د.محمد تنوبة,najma,سامرين,شيبا,صخر,شيكو مدريد,omer shams,osa sinnar,عمادالدين طه,عمار التنقر,على الصغير,علي ابراهيم الجنيد,عبد المنعم خليفة,عبدالله صديق,wadalhaja,فراس الشفيع,ود الدمام,ودالصفوه






*

----------


## حبيب العجب

*ي رب انصر المريخ
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*ما زال الأمل موجود وربنا موجود
نصرك يا رب يا كريم
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*منقول من الفيس


*

----------


## ود الدمام

*نحمد الله   على  كل  حال  ونتمنى  أن  يجتهدوا  فى   ال45  دقيقه  الأخيره  دى   ويحرزوا   هدفين  فريق  كمبالا  سوف  يلعب  الشوط  الثانى  مدافع   ويعتمد  على  الهجمات  المرتده  ونحن  ماعندنا  شئ  نخسره  يجيب أن   نهاجم  بكل  اللاعبين   وحقيقة   فقدنا  الراحل أيداهو   فى هذه  اللحظات
*

----------


## علي ابراهيم الجنيد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابواسراء
					

قناة قوون الرشيد بدوى متابع بالهاتف التعادل احرزه الباشا وكانت القناة فى الشريط الأعلى وعلى طول الشريط تأخر المريخ بهدف وعندما احرز التعادل اختفى الشريط والآن عاد الشريط الله ينصرنا الشوط التانى انشاء الله




اللهم أنصرنا و لاتشمت علينا 
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*يارب ضربة جزاء للمريخ فى بداية الشوط الثانى
*

----------


## ود الدمام

*نصرك يااااااااااااااااااااااارب
*

----------


## شيكو مدريد

*بالله الزوار ديل لو مريخاب وما دايرين يخشو احسن يمشو ولو جلافيط ربنا يدمرهم
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مصعب المقدم مضوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود الدمام
					

نحمد الله   على  كل  حال  ونتمنى  أن  يجتهدوا  فى   ال45  دقيقه  الأخيره  دى   ويحرزوا   هدفين  فريق  كمبالا  سوف  يلعب  الشوط  الثانى  مدافع   ويعتمد  على  الهجمات  المرتده  ونحن  ماعندنا  شئ  نخسره  يجيب أن   نهاجم  بكل  اللاعبين   وحقيقة   فقدنا  الراحل أيداهو   فى هذه  اللحظات




اها ياود الدمام دعوتي استجابت 

وندعوا تاني انشاء الله نجيب التاني
*

----------


## شيكو مدريد

*يااااااارب نصرك
                        	*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*انتهاء الشوط الاول تعادلى 1/1
*

----------


## اهيجو

*انتهى الشوط الاول بالتعادل 1/1 تقدم كبالا فى الدقيقه 17
وعادل المريخ عن طريق الباشا فى الدقيقه35
*

----------


## ود الدمام

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مصعب المقدم مضوي
					




اها ياود الدمام دعوتي استجابت 

وندعوا تاني انشاء الله نجيب التاني



 والله  أدونا  أمل  ونقول  معاك  ياحبيبنا  أنشاء  الله  ربى  ينصرنا
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*واضح من الصورة ان الجمهور قليل ولا يعبأ كثيرا بالمباراة 

وهذا يعطي الامل بانه لا يوجد ضغط جماهيري على لاعبي المريخ 


نتمنى في الشوط الثاني ان يحقق المريخ الانتصار 

اي هدف لكمبالا مرة اخرى سيضعف التاهل رغم انه ضعيف حتى اللحظة 

اللهم نصرك يا رب
                        	*

----------


## مصعب المقدم مضوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة شيكو مدريد
					

بالله الزوار ديل لو مريخاب وما دايرين يخشو احسن يمشو ولو جلافيط ربنا يدمرهم



ياشيكو الزوار كلهم مريخاب ماقدرين اسجلو التسجيل يالجوال مابتم اغلبهم حملة جوال
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*يا رب يا قادر تسهل علي لاعبي المريخ وتيسر نصرهم وتعيدهم الينا منتصرين متأهلين انك على كل شيء قدير
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## الحوشابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مصعب المقدم مضوي
					

الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 128 (41 من الأعضاء و 87 زائر)

مصعب المقدم مضوي,نادرالداني,مبارك علي حسين,أبو ريم,محمد كمال عمران,مجنون,مريخابي كسلاوي,مريخابى واعتز,مريخي معاصر,نعيم عجيمي,الأبيض ضميرك,المريخ والتاريخ,النزير,الحوشابي,الصادق عبد الوهاب,الطيب تمبول,ابراهيم تاج الدين,ابراهيم عبدالله ابراهيم,ابو دعاء,ابومحمد البركة,احمد محمد عوض,ezzeo,habashi,د.محمد تنوبة,najma,سامرين,شيبا,صخر,شيكو مدريد,omer shams,osa sinnar,عمادالدين طه,عمار التنقر,على الصغير,علي ابراهيم الجنيد,عبد المنعم خليفة,عبدالله صديق,wadalhaja,فراس الشفيع,ود الدمام,ودالصفوه













بالأزرق يا مصعب . . . حرام عليك طممت بطنا من الكورة ذاتا
*

----------


## ودالصفوه

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نادرالداني
					

واضح من الصورة ان الجمهور قليل ولا يعبأ كثيرا بالمباراة 

وهذا يعطي الامل بانه لا يوجد ضغط جماهيري على لاعبي المريخ 


نتمنى في الشوط الثاني ان يحقق المريخ الانتصار 

اي هدف لكمبالا مرة اخرى سيضعف التاهل رغم انه ضعيف حتى اللحظة 

اللهم نصرك يا رب



نعم اخى لانو بعد خسرنا ب2صفر لاعبين هناك على 3 اهداف والحمدلله رغما عن تسجيل الهدف لازلنا على 3 بس اللاعبين يختو ده فى راسهم اما اذا لاقدرالله كمبالا سجل هدف دى يعنى خفض للروح ربنا ينصر
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نادرالداني
					

واضح من الصورة ان الجمهور قليل ولا يعبأ كثيرا بالمباراة 

وهذا يعطي الامل بانه لا يوجد ضغط جماهيري على لاعبي المريخ 


نتمنى في الشوط الثاني ان يحقق المريخ الانتصار 

اي هدف لكمبالا مرة اخرى سيضعف التاهل رغم انه ضعيف حتى اللحظة 

اللهم نصرك يا رب



ملاحظة سليمة جدا يانادر
شوف صورة صحيفة الهدف تؤكد ذلك;
*

----------


## abusaeed

*​بالتوفيق ان شاء الله 
*

----------


## مصعب المقدم مضوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الحوشابي
					

بالأزرق يا مصعب . . . حرام عليك طممت بطنا من الكورة ذاتا




معليش ياعمنا الحوشابي متطم بطنك بمسح طوالي
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*ما شاء الله ربنا يفرحكم بنصر مبين ويزيدكم ويحفظكم
الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 124 (45 من الأعضاء و 79 زائر)


عبد المنعم خليفة,Abu - Khalid,abusaeed,مامون,نادرالداني+,مبارك علي حسين,أبو ريم,محمد كمال عمران,مجنون,alhawii,مرتضي عبدالله الفحل,مريخابي كسلاوي+,مريخي معاصر,مصعب المقدم مضوي,نعيم عجيمي,Azmi shosh,الأبيض ضميرك,المريخ والتاريخ,النزير,امام اباتي,البركان الهادئ,الحوشابي,الصادق عبد الوهاب,الطيب تمبول,ابراهيم تاج الدين,ابو دعاء,ابومحمد البركة,ابواخلاص,ابواسراء,احمد محمد عوض,بكرى النورمحمدخير,ezzeo+,habashi+,حبيب العجب,جكنون,حوته 1,najma,صخر,شيكو مدريد,osa sinnar,عمادالدين طه,على الصغير,عبدالله صديق,فراس الشفيع,ودالصفوه
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*نميري شلبي يقول ان الشوط التاني بدا ولايوجد اي تغيير 

الهدف اتى من خطا مشترك بين علي جعفر واكرم
*

----------


## مامون

*احمد الباشة يعادل النتيجة
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المباراة مازالت 1/1
*

----------


## الدلميت

*المهمة بقت صعبة جدا للمريخ
                        	*

----------


## مغربي

*​ي نااااااااااااااس الشوط بدا ولا لسه 
*

----------


## ابواسراء

*ليست هناك صعوبة هدفين يؤهلا المريخ باذن الله
*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*المريخ لديه هدف منقوض قبل هدف الباشا على حسب الاخبار احرزه اوليفيه ان شاءالله يطبقوا ياااارب

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*حسب كلام نميري شلبي المريخ اضاع فرصا كثيرة جدا في الشوط الاول
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بعد انطلاقة الشوط الثاني المريخ اضاع ثلاث فرص
*

----------


## حوته 1

*يارب انصر المريخ يارب يارب يارب
                        	*

----------


## Ameer Mak

*اللهم أنصر المريخ
دا موقع إذاعي يوغندي..للأسف ما وجدت موقع إذاعي باللغة الإنجليزية ناقل للمباراة..


http://tunein.com/radio/Radio-Simba-973-s18569
*

----------


## أبو ريم

*مجريات الشوط الثانى:
المريخ بنفس تشكيلة الشوط الاول
المريخ عاد اكثر اصرارا ويهاجم بكلياته، اكرم يبعد كرة من كونر
                        	*

----------


## osa sinnar

*يارب انصر المريح
                        	*

----------


## محمد المنصوري

*يارب النصر والتأهل 

*

----------


## ود الدمام

*يااااااااااااااااااااارب  نصرك
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*يا رب تعيدهم لنا منتصرين ومتأهلين
*

----------


## مصعب المقدم مضوي

*يا الله قووووووووووووووووووووووووووون
*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*يا مصعب ما تطير قلبنا
ههههههها
                        	*

----------


## مصعب المقدم مضوي

*سوري يا احمد القلم حبرو كتييير
*

----------


## Ameer Mak

*المذيع كرر أسم رمضان عجب ثلاث مرات.. لكن مافاهمين حاجة
إن شاء يكون الهدف الثاني للمريخ
*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*لا جمهور ولا يحزنون
كورة تمرين،
وبرضوا يضيعوا فى الأهداف
                        	*

----------


## الرشيد داؤد عبدالرحيم

*يارب يارب النصر
                        	*

----------


## الطيب تمبول

*
*

----------


## ابو دعاء

*أضاع المريخ 3 أهداف مضمونة فى 4 دقائق فقط مع بداية الشوط الثانى
*

----------


## مصعب المقدم مضوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمد محمد عوض
					

لا جمهور ولا يحزنون
كورة تمرين،
وبرضوا يضيعوا فى الأهداف




ضياع الاهداف دا ملازمنا كتييير
*

----------


## الدلميت

*هدفين آخرين يمكن ان نعبر بها
                        	*

----------


## شيكو مدريد

*افيدونا
                        	*

----------


## مصعب المقدم مضوي

*يا جماعة انا بضمن ليكم القون التاني انتو اضمنو لي الباقيات
*

----------


## الرشيد داؤد عبدالرحيم

*70 دقيقة ولازالت تعادلية
                        	*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ameer Mak
					

المذيع كرر أسم رمضان عجب ثلاث مرات.. لكن مافاهمين حاجة
إن شاء يكون الهدف الثاني للمريخ



ههههههها
قال شنو
اجب اجب اجب
                        	*

----------


## osa sinnar

*يا كريم يارب العالمين 
يا ذا الجود 
انصر المريخ 
*

----------


## مغربي

*ي معين اهلنا 
*

----------


## شيكو مدريد

*بتفرج قريي
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*نصرك يا رب يا كريم
*

----------


## مصعب المقدم مضوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمد محمد عوض
					

ههههههها
قال شنو
اجب اجب اجب



اجب بلا اونعم      هيييييييييييييييييييييكا

*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*٢٦ ددقيقة التعادل مستمر
                        	*

----------


## شيكو مدريد

*ورونا الحاصل شنو
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*نميري شلبي يقول
الدقيقة 26 والنتيجة مازالت تعادلية
*

----------


## على الصغير

*تبديل أول 
خروج أولفيه ودخول رمضان عجب
*

----------


## أبو ريم

*من نميرى شلبى:
الدقيقة 26 مازالت تعادل
الشوط الاول المريخ كان بطئ بينما الشوط الثانى تحسن المريخ وهاجم كثيرا تبديلين خروج باسكال واوليفى ودخول رمضان وباسيرو
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*خروج باسيرو واوليفيه ودخول رمضان عجب وباسكال
*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*الحمد لله على كل حال
                        	*

----------


## محمد النادر

*الحكم رفض احتساب هدف اوليفيه -- الشوط الاول انتهي 1\1 
 الاهداف د 17 و د 33 
 احرز هدف المريخ الباشا
*

----------


## الدلميت

*نصرك يا رب
                        	*

----------


## أبو ريم

*هجمة شرسه ضائعه من شملش
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*انفراد من شميليس بحارس المرمى ويضعها في يد حارس المرمى
*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*تانى ضيع قون شيملس
                        	*

----------


## مصعب المقدم مضوي

*وييييييييييييين تراوري
*

----------


## مغربي

*اتنين ما كتيره بتجي في دقيقتين انضرنا ي كريم
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*الدقيقة 64 النتيجة تعادل بين كمبالا سيتى والمريخ بهدف لكل
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 156 (51 من الأعضاء و 105 زائر)

عبد المنعم خليفة,Abu - Khalid,abusaeed,مامون,نادرالداني+,مبارك علي حسين,أبو ريم,آدم البزعى,محمد المنصوري,محمد النادر+,محمد كمال عمران,مجنون,Ameer Mak,مريخابي كسلاوي+,مريخي معاصر,مصعب المقدم مضوي,نعيم عجيمي,مغربي,الأبيض ضميرك,البركان الهادئ,الدلميت,الحوشابي,الرشيد داؤد عبدالرحيم,الصادق عبد الوهاب,الطيب تمبول,ابراهيم تاج الدين,ابراهيم عطية بابكر,ابو دعاء,ابومحمد البركة,ابواخلاص,ابواسراء,ابوجالا,ابوعبودى الصغير,احمد محمد عوض,اسماعيل,ezzeo+,د.محمد تنوبة,mub25,najma,شيبا,شيكو مدريد,omer shams,عمادالدين طه,على الصغير,علي ابراهيم الجنيد,عثمان الشريف,عبدالله صديق,wadalhaja,فراس الشفيع,ود الدمام,ودالصفوه
*

----------


## أبو ريم

*نميرى يقول اذا ارتفع تراورى لمستوى المباراة يمكن للمريخ ان يعمل شئ
                        	*

----------


## الدلميت

*يا رب انصر المريخ
                        	*

----------


## مغربي

*اتنين ما كتيره بتجي في دقيقتين انصرنا ي كريم
*

----------


## Ameer Mak

*والله يا أحمد أنا ما فاهم أي حاجة... لكن متابعها برضو..نعمل شنو بس!
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*نساؤلات عن مستوى تراوري من قبل نميري شلبي وسلبية شديدة من تلاراوري كانت تستلزم تغييره


عنكبه يستعد للتغيير ومن المتوقع ان يكون بديلا لتراوري
*

----------


## ابو دعاء

*26 دقيقة والنتيجة تعادل خروج باسكال ودخول باسيرو
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*عنكبة يستعد للدخول نسأل الله أن يوفقه ويسدد رمياته

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*صراحة كروجر بالغ في عدم تغيير تراوري مبكرا
*

----------


## نادرالداني

*ركلة جزاء للمريخ
                        	*

----------


## محمد النادر

*غااايتو المذيع يلعلع ساااااااااكت
                        	*

----------


## أبو ريم

*ركلة جزاء للمريخ
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*ركلة جزاء للمريخ

*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*المذيع قال لنميرى شلبي نتمنى الوصول لضربات الجزاء

هههههههههههها
مصارينى
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ركلة جزاء للمريخ الان 
*

----------


## شيكو مدريد

*عنكبة
                        	*

----------


## ابو دعاء

*ركلة جزاء للمريخ
*

----------


## نادرالداني

*ركلة جزاء للمريخ الان على قناة قوون
                        	*

----------


## شيكو مدريد

*يالله
                        	*

----------


## Ameer Mak

*المذيع اليوغندي متجرس شديد في اللحطة دي..لكن ما عارفين الحاصل شنو؟ ربنا يدينا الفي مرادنا بس نتخارج من المحطة دي منتصرين..
*

----------


## أبو ريم

*قون تراورى
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*تراوري في التنفيذ

قووووووووووووووووووووووون
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*قووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووون

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* وهدف ثاني للمريخ 
*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*قوووووون
                        	*

----------


## شيكو مدريد

*اها جابوها ولا ضاعن
                        	*

----------


## ابو دعاء

*تروارى أضاع الضربة ولكن هناك من تابعها وادخلها المرمى
*

----------


## نادرالداني

*المريخ يتقدم بهدفين مقابل هدف
                        	*

----------


## محمد النادر

*الحمد لله الثالث قريييييييييييييييييييييييييييب
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تراوري اضاع ضربة الجزاء ولكن لاعب اخر اكمل عليها وسجل الهدف الثاني
*

----------


## najma

*قوووووووووووووووووون
                        	*

----------


## Ameer Mak

*الله أكبر...قلت ليكم المذيع متجرس...يارب!
*

----------


## نادرالداني

*المريخ يتقدم على كمبالا بهدفين مقابل هدف 


تبقت ربع ساعة للمباراة
                        	*

----------


## مصعب المقدم مضوي

*الحمد لله اها دا القوون الضامنو انا الباقي قونكم ياود عوض
*

----------


## najma

*قوون تاااااااااااني
                        	*

----------


## شيكو مدريد

*نصرك يا رب 
يالله يالله يالله افرح المريخاب
                        	*

----------


## الرشيد داؤد عبدالرحيم

*يارب بارب
                        	*

----------


## Ameer Mak

*المريخ عظيم 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*النتيجة الان 2 / 1 للمريخ في الدقيقة 35

وسجل الهدف اللاعب تراوري
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*يا رب الهدف التالت ... يا رب الهدف التالت ... يا رب الهدف التالت ... يا رب الهدف التالت
يا رب الهدف التالت ... يا رب الهدف التالت ... يا رب الهدف التالت ... يا رب الهدف التالت
يا رب الهدف التالت ... يا رب الهدف التالت ... يا رب الهدف التالت ... يا رب الهدف التالت
يا رب الهدف التالت ... يا رب الهدف التالت ... يا رب الهدف التالت ... يا رب الهدف التالت
يا رب الهدف التالت ... يا رب الهدف التالت ... يا رب الهدف التالت ... يا رب الهدف التالت
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*والله المذيع متجرس جرسه
                        	*

----------


## أبو ريم

*الهدف من شملس بعد ارتدت من الحارس
                        	*

----------


## شيكو مدريد

*يااااااارب نصرك 

اللهم نصرك
                        	*

----------


## mub25

*لو كان جبنا قون باسكال هنا كدا كان اتعادلنا
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*ضربة جزاء ارتكبت مع راجي عبدالعاطي 

نفذها تراوري صداها الحارس وعادت 

عادت الى شمليس راوغ لاعب ومررها لتراوري فاحرز منها هدف التقدم للمريخ
                        	*

----------


## شيكو مدريد

*يااارب يااااارب ياااااارب
                        	*

----------


## ابواسراء

*المريخ هدفين الدقيقة 35
*

----------


## مصعب المقدم مضوي

*يا المقدم تلحقنا بالتالت
*

----------


## ابو دعاء

*شملس تابع الكرة وأعادها لتراورى مرة أخرى وأدخلها المرمى الدقيقة 35
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*اللهم يا ناصر تنصرنا ... اللهم يا ناصر تنصرنا
*

----------


## نعيم عجيمي

*يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  رب
*

----------


## نادرالداني

*تبقت اقل من عشرة دقائق 

اللهم نصرك
                        	*

----------


## Ameer Mak

*أرفعوا أيديكم للسماء ربما يستجيب الله لدعاء أحدكم..وقولوا يارب الهدف الثالث!
*

----------


## شيكو مدريد

*نصرك يا الله
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ضربة الجزاء ارتكبت مع راجي عبد العاطي نفذها تراوري ضعيفة صدها الحارس وصلت الكرة الى شميليس راوغ احد المدافعين ومررها الى تراوري الذي اسكنها داخل الشباك
*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*انت يا مصعب تضمن لينا التانى وتسيب التالت
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*اللهم يا ناصر تنصرنا ... اللهم يا ناصر تنصرنااللهم يا ناصر تنصرنا ... اللهم يا ناصر تنصرنااللهم يا ناصر تنصرنا ... اللهم يا ناصر تنصرنااللهم يا ناصر تنصرنا ... اللهم يا ناصر تنصرنااللهم يا ناصر تنصرنا ... اللهم يا ناصر تنصرنا
*

----------


## الرشيد داؤد عبدالرحيم

*الدعوات ياشباب
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااارب
*

----------


## مصعب المقدم مضوي

*التالت علي والله كريم
*

----------


## شيكو مدريد

*الوالده بتدعو معانا 

ياااااارب يفرحكم قالت
                        	*

----------


## محمد النادر

*يااااااااااااارب الثالث
                        	*

----------


## مرتضي عبدالله الفحل

*المريخ فائز 2مقابل واحد والدقيقه 80 اسه
                        	*

----------


## عمادالدين طه

*اللهم انت المنتصر فانصر المريخ يارب العالمين
اللهم انت المنتصر فانصر المريخ يارب العالمين
اللهم انت المنتصر فانصر المريخ يارب العالمين
اللهم انت المنتصر فانصر المريخ يارب العالمين
*

----------


## شيكو مدريد

*يااااااااا الله نصرك
                        	*

----------


## ابو دعاء

*نصرك يا رب
*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*جرسة جرسة جرسة
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*اللهم انصر المريخ واعده متأهلاً ... اللهم انصر المريخ واعده متأهلاً ... اللهم انصر المريخ واعده متأهلاً
اللهم انصر المريخ واعده متأهلاً ... اللهم انصر المريخ واعده متأهلاً ... اللهم انصر المريخ واعده متأهلاً
اللهم انصر المريخ واعده متأهلاً ... اللهم انصر المريخ واعده متأهلاً ... اللهم انصر المريخ واعده متأهلاً
اللهم انصر المريخ واعده متأهلاً ... اللهم انصر المريخ واعده متأهلاً ... اللهم انصر المريخ واعده متأهلاً
اللهم انصر المريخ واعده متأهلاً ... اللهم انصر المريخ واعده متأهلاً ... اللهم انصر المريخ واعده متأهلاً
اللهم انصر المريخ واعده متأهلاً ... اللهم انصر المريخ واعده متأهلاً ... اللهم انصر المريخ واعده متأهلاً
اللهم انصر المريخ واعده متأهلاً ... اللهم انصر المريخ واعده متأهلاً ... اللهم انصر المريخ واعده متأهلاً
اللهم انصر المريخ واعده متأهلاً ... اللهم انصر المريخ واعده متأهلاً ... اللهم انصر المريخ واعده متأهلاً
اللهم انصر المريخ واعده متأهلاً ... اللهم انصر المريخ واعده متأهلاً ... اللهم انصر المريخ واعده متأهلاً
اللهم انصر المريخ واعده متأهلاً ... اللهم انصر المريخ واعده متأهلاً ... اللهم انصر المريخ واعده متأهلاً

*

----------


## osa sinnar

*يارب يارب يارب يارب يارب يارب يارب يارب
يارب يارب يارب يارب يارب يارب يارب يارب
يارب يارب يارب يارب يارب يارب يارب يارب
يارب يارب يارب يارب يارب يارب يارب يارب
انصر المريخ انصر المريخ انصر المريخ 
انصر المريخ انصر المريخ انصر المريخ 

*

----------


## شيكو مدريد

*يالله نصرك

بي نصرك انصرنا
                        	*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*كلو من باسكال اب رويس
ضيع ضربة الجزاء فى الخرطوم باستهتار
                        	*

----------


## مصعب المقدم مضوي

*يا المقدم تلحقنا وتفزعنا
*

----------


## حوته 1

*يارب العالمين الزعيم انشاء الله منتصر يارب قوووون
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*اللهم انصرنا واعد المريخ متأهلاً ... اللهم انصرنا  واعد المريخ متأهلاً ... اللهم انصرنا واعد المريخ متأهلاً ... اللهم  انصرنا واعد المريخ متأهلاً 
اللهم انصرنا واعد المريخ متأهلاً ... اللهم انصرنا  واعد المريخ متأهلاً ... اللهم انصرنا واعد المريخ متأهلاً ... اللهم  انصرنا واعد المريخ متأهلاً 
اللهم انصرنا واعد المريخ متأهلاً ... اللهم انصرنا  واعد المريخ متأهلاً ... اللهم انصرنا واعد المريخ متأهلاً ... اللهم  انصرنا واعد المريخ متأهلاً 
اللهم انصرنا واعد المريخ متأهلاً ... اللهم انصرنا  واعد المريخ متأهلاً ... اللهم انصرنا واعد المريخ متأهلاً ... اللهم  انصرنا واعد المريخ متأهلاً 
اللهم انصرنا واعد المريخ متأهلاً ... اللهم انصرنا  واعد المريخ متأهلاً ... اللهم انصرنا واعد المريخ متأهلاً ... اللهم  انصرنا واعد المريخ متأهلاً 
اللهم انصرنا واعد المريخ متأهلاً ... اللهم انصرنا  واعد المريخ متأهلاً ... اللهم انصرنا واعد المريخ متأهلاً ... اللهم  انصرنا واعد المريخ متأهلاً 
اللهم انصرنا واعد المريخ متأهلاً ... اللهم انصرنا  واعد المريخ متأهلاً ... اللهم انصرنا واعد المريخ متأهلاً ... اللهم  انصرنا واعد المريخ متأهلاً 
اللهم انصرنا واعد المريخ متأهلاً ... اللهم انصرنا  واعد المريخ متأهلاً ... اللهم انصرنا واعد المريخ متأهلاً ... اللهم  انصرنا واعد المريخ متأهلاً 
اللهم انصرنا واعد المريخ متأهلاً ... اللهم انصرنا  واعد المريخ متأهلاً ... اللهم انصرنا واعد المريخ متأهلاً ... اللهم  انصرنا واعد المريخ متأهلاً 
اللهم انصرنا واعد المريخ متأهلاً ... اللهم انصرنا  واعد المريخ متأهلاً ... اللهم انصرنا واعد المريخ متأهلاً ... اللهم  انصرنا واعد المريخ متأهلاً 
اللهم انصرنا واعد المريخ متأهلاً ... اللهم انصرنا  واعد المريخ متأهلاً ... اللهم انصرنا واعد المريخ متأهلاً ... اللهم  انصرنا واعد المريخ متأهلاً  

*

----------


## شيكو مدريد

*يا الله يا الله
                        	*

----------


## مصعب المقدم مضوي

*يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااااااااااااارب
*

----------


## حوته 1

*ياااااااااااااااااااارب انصر المريخ
                        	*

----------


## osa sinnar

*اللهم انصر المريخ يارب 
 اللهم انصر المريخ يارب 
 اللهم انصر المريخ يارب  
اللهم انصر المريخ يارب  
اللهم انصر المريخ يارب 


*

----------


## مصعب المقدم مضوي

*يارب الخبر اليقين والسار
*

----------


## البركان الهادئ

*يارب الحقنا بالتالت 
*

----------


## الرشيد داؤد عبدالرحيم

*يارب نصرك يارب
                        	*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*يا حى يا قيوم انصر المريخ
                        	*

----------


## شيكو مدريد

*نصرك ياااااارب 

يا الله نصرك
                        	*

----------


## alhawii

*اللهم انصر المريخ يارب 
 اللهم انصر المريخ يارب 
 اللهم انصر المريخ يارب  
اللهم انصر المريخ يارب  
اللهم انصر المريخ يارب 
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 144 (49 من الأعضاء و 95 زائر)

محمد النادر,Abu - Khalid+,مبارك علي حسين+,أبو ريم+,محمد المنصوري+,مجنون+,alhawii,Ameer Mak+,مرتضي عبدالله الفحل,مريخابى واعتز+,مريخي معاصر+,مصعب المقدم مضوي+,نعيم عجيمي,مغربي,Azmi shosh+,الأبيض ضميرك+,النزير,البركان الهادئ+,الدلميت+,الحوشابي+,الرشيد داؤد عبدالرحيم,الصادق عبد الوهاب+,الطيب تمبول+,ابراهيم تاج الدين+,ابراهيم عطية بابكر+,ابو دعاء+,ابومحمد البركة+,ابواخلاص+,ابواسراء+,ابوجالا+,احمد محمد عوض+,د.محمد تنوبة,د/ميرغني الحاج+,ياسر محجوب محى الدين,حوته 1+,Mohamed Mirghani,mub25+,najma+,صديق بلول,صخر,شيكو مدريد+,osa sinnar+,عمادالدين طه,على الصغير,عثمان الشريف,عبد المنعم خليفة+,فراس الشفيع+,وائل محمد,ودالصفوه
*

----------


## osa sinnar

*اها ياناس المتابعين الحاصل شنو  
*

----------


## البركان الهادئ

*اللهم انصر المريخ يارب 
اللهم انصر المريخ يارب 
اللهم انصر المريخ يارب 
اللهم انصر المريخ يارب 
اللهم انصر المريخ يارب اللهم انصر المريخ يارب 
اللهم انصر المريخ يارب 
اللهم انصر المريخ يارب 
اللهم انصر المريخ يارب 
اللهم انصر المريخ يارب اللهم انصر المريخ يارب 
اللهم انصر المريخ يارب 
اللهم انصر المريخ يارب 
اللهم انصر المريخ يارب 
اللهم انصر المريخ يارب اللهم انصر المريخ يارب 
اللهم انصر المريخ يارب 
اللهم انصر المريخ يارب 
اللهم انصر المريخ يارب 
اللهم انصر المريخ يارب اللهم انصر المريخ يارب 
اللهم انصر المريخ يارب 
اللهم انصر المريخ يارب 
اللهم انصر المريخ يارب 
اللهم انصر المريخ يارب اللهم انصر المريخ يارب 
اللهم انصر المريخ يارب 
اللهم انصر المريخ يارب 
اللهم انصر المريخ يارب 
اللهم انصر المريخ يارب اللهم انصر المريخ يارب 
اللهم انصر المريخ يارب 
اللهم انصر المريخ يارب 
اللهم انصر المريخ يارب 
اللهم انصر المريخ يارب اللهم انصر المريخ يارب 
اللهم انصر المريخ يارب 
اللهم انصر المريخ يارب 
اللهم انصر المريخ يارب 
اللهم انصر المريخ يارب اللهم انصر المريخ يارب 
اللهم انصر المريخ يارب 
اللهم انصر المريخ يارب 
اللهم انصر المريخ يارب 
اللهم انصر المريخ يارب اللهم انصر المريخ يارب 
اللهم انصر المريخ يارب 
اللهم انصر المريخ يارب 
اللهم انصر المريخ يارب 
اللهم انصر المريخ يارب اللهم انصر المريخ يارب 
اللهم انصر المريخ يارب 
اللهم انصر المريخ يارب 
اللهم انصر المريخ يارب 
اللهم انصر المريخ يارب اللهم انصر المريخ يارب 
اللهم انصر المريخ يارب 
اللهم انصر المريخ يارب 
اللهم انصر المريخ يارب 
اللهم انصر المريخ يارب اللهم انصر المريخ يارب 
اللهم انصر المريخ يارب 
اللهم انصر المريخ يارب 
اللهم انصر المريخ يارب 
اللهم انصر المريخ يارب اللهم انصر المريخ يارب 
اللهم انصر المريخ يارب 
اللهم انصر المريخ يارب 
اللهم انصر المريخ يارب 
اللهم انصر المريخ يارب اللهم انصر المريخ يارب 
اللهم انصر المريخ يارب 
اللهم انصر المريخ يارب 
اللهم انصر المريخ يارب 
اللهم انصر المريخ يارب 
*

----------


## Ameer Mak

*ناداريي..ناداريي..ناداريي واقا يوقوشا.. الزول بناديك يا نادر ولا شنو؟
*

----------


## شيكو مدريد

*ياااارب انصرنا

يالله نصرك

انصرنا
                        	*

----------


## مصعب المقدم مضوي

*يارب الفرج
*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*اللهم انصر المريخ يارب 
اللهم انصر المريخ يارب 
اللهم انصر المريخ يارب 
اللهم انصر المريخ يارب 
اللهم انصر المريخ يارب اللهم انصر المريخ يارب 
اللهم انصر المريخ يارب 
اللهم انصر المريخ يارب 
اللهم انصر المريخ يارب 
اللهم انصر المريخ يارب اللهم انصر المريخ يارب 
اللهم انصر المريخ يارب 
اللهم انصر المريخ يارب 
اللهم انصر المريخ يارب 
اللهم انصر المريخ يارب اللهم انصر المريخ يارب 
اللهم انصر المريخ يارب 
اللهم انصر المريخ يارب 
اللهم انصر المريخ يارب 
اللهم انصر المريخ يارب اللهم انصر المريخ يارب 
اللهم انصر المريخ يارب 
اللهم انصر المريخ يارب 
اللهم انصر المريخ يارب 
اللهم انصر المريخ يارب اللهم انصر المريخ يارب 
اللهم انصر المريخ يارب 
اللهم انصر المريخ يارب 
اللهم انصر المريخ يارب 
اللهم انصر المريخ يارب اللهم انصر المريخ يارب 
اللهم انصر المريخ يارب 
اللهم انصر المريخ يارب 
اللهم انصر المريخ يارب 
اللهم انصر المريخ يارب اللهم انصر المريخ يارب 
اللهم انصر المريخ يارب 
اللهم انصر المريخ يارب 
اللهم انصر المريخ يارب 
اللهم انصر المريخ يارب اللهم انصر المريخ يارب 
اللهم انصر المريخ يارب 
اللهم انصر المريخ يارب 
اللهم انصر المريخ يارب 
اللهم انصر المريخ يارب اللهم انصر المريخ يارب 
اللهم انصر المريخ يارب 
اللهم انصر المريخ يارب 
اللهم انصر المريخ يارب 
اللهم انصر المريخ يارب اللهم انصر المريخ يارب 
اللهم انصر المريخ يارب 
اللهم انصر المريخ يارب 
اللهم انصر المريخ يارب 
اللهم انصر المريخ يارب اللهم انصر المريخ يارب 
اللهم انصر المريخ يارب 
اللهم انصر المريخ يارب 
اللهم انصر المريخ يارب 
اللهم انصر المريخ يارب اللهم انصر المريخ يارب 
اللهم انصر المريخ يارب 
اللهم انصر المريخ يارب 
اللهم انصر المريخ يارب 
اللهم انصر المريخ يارب اللهم انصر المريخ يارب 
اللهم انصر المريخ يارب 
اللهم انصر المريخ يارب 
اللهم انصر المريخ يارب 
اللهم انصر المريخ يارب اللهم انصر المريخ يارب 
اللهم انصر المريخ يارب 
اللهم انصر المريخ يارب 
اللهم انصر المريخ يارب 
اللهم انصر المريخ يارب 
*

----------


## شيكو مدريد

*يا حى يا قيووم 

يا لطيف الطف بي شعب المريخ
                        	*

----------


## jamal85

*

يا الله يا كريم يا كريم يا كريم  ياذا الجلال والإكرم 
أكرمنا بالهدف الثالث
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ameer Mak
					

ناداريي..ناداريي..ناداريي واقا يوقوشا.. الزول بناديك يا نادر ولا شنو؟



هههههههههههههه احتماااااال ما تستبعد
                        	*

----------


## حوته 1

*نهواه نهواه نهواه في كل الظروف يارب نصرك
                        	*

----------


## مصعب المقدم مضوي

*الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 137 (47 من الأعضاء و 90 زائر)

مصعب المقدم مضوي,Abu - Khalid,مبارك علي حسين,أبو ريم,محمد المنصوري,محمد النادر+,مجنون,alhawii,Ameer Mak,مرتضي عبدالله الفحل,مريخابى واعتز,مريخي معاصر,نعيم عجيمي,Azmi shosh,الأبيض ضميرك,النزير,البركان الهادئ,الحوشابي,الرشيد داؤد عبدالرحيم,الصادق عبد الوهاب,الطيب تمبول,ابراهيم تاج الدين,ابراهيم عطية بابكر,ابو دعاء,ابومحمد البركة,ابواخلاص,ابواسراء,ابوجالا,احمد محمد عوض,د.محمد تنوبة,د/ميرغني الحاج,ياسر محجوب محى الدين,jamal85,Mohamed Mirghani,mub25,najma,صديق بلول,صخر,شيكو مدريد,osa sinnar,عمادالدين طه,على الصغير,عثمان الشريف,عبد المنعم خليفة,فراس الشفيع,وائل محمد,ودالصفوه
*

----------


## شيكو مدريد

*يا رب نصرك
                        	*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*قعدوا يتوقعوا فى الواطة
                        	*

----------


## الحوشابي

*الباقي كم من الزمن
*

----------


## البركان الهادئ

*اللهم انصر المريخ يارب 
اللهم انصر المريخ يارب 
اللهم انصر المريخ يارب 
اللهم انصر المريخ يارب 
اللهم انصر المريخ يارب 
*

----------


## ابو دعاء

*لاعبو كمبالا يلجأون الى تأخير الوقت والحكم ضعيف جداً
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*نميري شلبي يقول
الدقيقة 43 ومازالت النتيجة 2/ 1 للمريخ

لاعبي كمبالا يعطلون اللعب بالسقوط وتضييع الزمن ومشاكل بين لاعبي المريخ وحاملي النقالة بسبب البطء في اخراج اللاعب
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*الدقيقة 42 الان  المريخ 2 ....1 كمبالا
                        	*

----------


## ابن ادريس

*يا واحد ياقهار
                        	*

----------


## ابن ادريس

*يا واحد ياقهار 
*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*خروج رغم الفوز،
المغصة تشق
                        	*

----------


## الرشيد داؤد عبدالرحيم

*ضياع بلنتى فى الخرطوم قاصمة ظهر للمريخ
                        	*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*المغصة تشق
                        	*

----------


## ابن ادريس

*الحمد لله رب العالمين
                        	*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*تشق تشق تشق تشق تشق
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*قوون مشت تنقل الاخبار والكورة شغاله
غايتو جنس رفع ضغط
                        	*

----------


## بدوي الشريف

*حظا اوفر
                        	*

----------


## najma

*الحاصل شنو يا عااااااااااااااااالم
                        	*

----------


## مصعب المقدم مضوي

*الحمد لله علي كل حال
*

----------


## الحوشابي

*ننتظر سنة تاااااااااااني
*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*وده وقت تخلونا فيهوا يا ناس قون
                        	*

----------


## عثمان الشريف

*خروج مشرف وافضل من نتيجة الذهاب بلا شك 
*

----------


## شيكو مدريد

*نصرك يارب
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*قدر الله وما شاء فعل
الحمد لله على كل حال
*

----------


## الحوشابي

*ياخوانا ولدونا . . . إنتهينا وللا لسه في أمل
*

----------


## مصعب المقدم مضوي

*اداء مشرف وشي افضل من لا شي
*

----------


## حوته 1

*نهواك نهواك نهواك والله العظيم لو طرنا من دور التسعين نهواك يا مريخ ... ربنا يصلح الحال .. مريخابي لي اخر العمر لا بنجامل فيك ولا بنقصر معاك ..
                        	*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*اخخخخخخخخخخ
                        	*

----------


## محمد النادر

*انتهاء المبارة بفوز المريخ بهدفين  وبهذه النتيجة المريخ يغادر المنافسة
                        	*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*انتهت
                        	*

----------


## ابو دعاء

*كنت على يقين بحسرتنا على ضياع ضربة الجزاء كما تحسرنا على ضربة جزاء كانون التى أضاعها نجم الدين حسن
*

----------


## حودا

*الحمدلله علي كل حال 
*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*انتهاء المباراه بفوز وخروج من التمهيدى 
هاردلك يا صفوه 
*

----------


## نعيم عجيمي

*الحمد لله على ما اختاره لنا
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*انباء عن انتهاء المباراة بنتيجة 2 / 1 وخروج المريخ وتوديعه البطولة بشرف
*

----------


## najma

*تلفزيونات مرررررررض الله يمرضهم
                        	*

----------


## الشائب

*الحمد لله على كل حال ... لكن مدرب يلعب داخل أرضه بمهاجم وحيد وخارج أرضه بمهاجمين ده مدرب جبان وماعنده علاقة بكرة القدم ... يجب تسريحه فورا قبل بداية الموسم بغض النظر عن نوعية اللاعبين ... ياهم اللقيناهم فى السوق ومن المفترض انهم الافضل فى الساحة رغم انه الساحة ذاتها بقى مافيها لاعبين
                        	*

----------


## مصعب المقدم مضوي

*فوز يحافظ علي المعنويات اصلو الابطال مابنقدر عليهو وبننفش قريب انشاء الله
*

----------


## ابن ادريس

*الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 167 (54 من الأعضاء و 113 زائر)

ابن ادريس,نادرالداني,مبارك علي حسين,أبو ريم,محمد النادر+,محمد كمال عمران,مجنون,alhawii,Ameer Mak,مريخابي كسلاوي,مريخابى واعتز,مريخي معاصر,مصعب المقدم مضوي,نعيم عجيمي,مغربي,Azmi shosh,الأبيض ضميرك,المريخ والتاريخ,البركان الهادئ,الحوشابي+,الرشيد داؤد عبدالرحيم,الصادق هبانى,الصادق عبد الوهاب,الشائب,الطيب تمبول,ابراهيم تاج الدين,ابو دعاء,ابومحمد البركة,ابواخلاص,ابواسراء,ابوجالا,احمد محمد عوض,اسماعيل,dr.abdelgalil,ezzeo,د.محمد تنوبة,د/ميرغني الحاج,حسن بشير,jamal85,mub25,najma,سامرين,صديق بلول,صخر,شيكو مدريد,osa sinnar,عمادالدين طه,على الصغير,عادل الناصر,عثمان الشريف,عبد المنعم خليفة+,فراس الشفيع,ودالصفوه,طارق حامد
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمد محمد عوض
					

يا إخوانا ما ممكن تغيروا لينا الجنسية السودانية،
مغصونا ناس التلفزيونات،
فى القرن الواحد وعشرون ،
نتابع كورة زى دى بالطريقة دى




نسأل الله أن يصلح حال البلاد 
بصراحة لو تابعتوا لقاء خالد الإعيسر على الهواء لعرفتم الى ايي درجة من التدهور وصل السودان
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اللهم لك الحمد والشكر على قضاءك
*

----------


## ابن ادريس

*خلو حضوركم دائما كدى ياصفوة
                        	*

----------


## الشائب

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد المنعم خليفة
					


نسأل الله أن يصلح حال البلاد 
بصراحة لو تابعتوا لقاء خالد الإعيسر على الهواء لعرفتم الى ايي درجة من التدهور وصل السودان



السودان انتهت منه عصابة ما يسمى بالمؤتمر الوطنى أو (( الكيزان )) ... حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل فيهم فالمشكلة ليست فى الكرة فقط بل المشكلة فى اخلاقيات السودانيين التى تغيرت بسبب هذه العصابة
                        	*

----------


## najma

*الحمدلله علي كل حال
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابن ادريس
					

خلو حضوركم دائما كدى ياصفوة



بإذن الله نكون دائما حاضرين ومع مريخنا واقفين
*

----------


## مصعب المقدم مضوي

*كدا انفشينا بعض الشي ونحافظ علي علاقتنا مع اللعيبة
*

----------


## ابواسراء

*عندما انهزم الهلال بالخمسة فى ملعبه وفاز فى مباراة الرد بهدفين قالوا الهلال يرد اعتباره فماذا يقولون الآن  رقم ان مباراة الهلال بتاعة الرد كان فيها ريحة 
*

----------


## مصعب المقدم مضوي

*نهواهو في كل الظروف
*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*ما بننفش الا يطلعوا الجماعة الجلافيط 
لا وطنية مع الجلافيط بعد اليوم
                        	*

----------


## najma

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الشائب
					

السودان انتهت منه عصابة ما يسمى بالمؤتمر الوطنى أو (( الكيزان )) ... حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل فيهم فالمشكلة ليست فى الكرة فقط بل المشكلة فى اخلاقيات السودانيين التى تغيرت بسبب هذه العصابة



22222222222222222
                        	*

----------


## osa sinnar

*خرجنا من الدور التمهيدي وا حسرتا على العالمي 
والله برانا سويناها في نفسنا 
ادينا فريقنا اكتر من مقداروا 
آل عالمي آل 
الله يصبرنا ويخلف لنا خير منها 
*

----------


## مصعب المقدم مضوي

*مبارتنا الجاية في الممتاز مع منو
*

----------


## ابو دعاء

*هسى لو كان عندكم واحد زى صلاح ابليس كنتو نمتو قفا
*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*اصبروا،
مريخ مافى كورة فى السودان مافى،
كلهم طايرين،
وتشوفوا
                        	*

----------


## مصعب المقدم مضوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمد محمد عوض
					

ما بننفش الا يطلعوا الجماعة الجلافيط 
لا وطنية مع الجلافيط بعد اليوم




الجلاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااافيط بطيرو واطمن ليك زي ماضمنت ليك القونين
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*ضربة الجزاء التي اضعنها في الخرطوم هي التي اضاعتنا
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الان فقط نتحسر على ركلة الجزاء الضائعة من باسكال
                        	*

----------


## مصعب المقدم مضوي

*كورتنا في الممتاز الجاية مع منو
*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*ناس الهلال بداوا الشماتة،
والبادىء اظلم
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*خرجنا من المنافسة وانتهت المباراة بفوزنا وهو خروج مشرف
*

----------


## الحوشابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد النادر
					

انتهاء المبارة بفوز المريخ بهدفين  وبهذه النتيجة المريخ يغادر المنافسة






هذه مشيئة الله . . . اللهم صبرنا على غلاثة الجلافيط و اسقهم من نفس الكأس
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الحوشابي
					

هذه مشيئة الله . . . اللهم صبرنا على غلاثة الجلافيط و اسقهم من نفس الكأس



الحمد لله على كل شئ
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*












*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مصعب المقدم مضوي
					

كورتنا في الممتاز الجاية مع منو



يوم الخميس مع مريخ السلاطين بأستاد الخرطوم يا حبيب
*

----------


## الحوشابي

*غايتو الجلافيط لو اتجاوزوا دور الـ 32 إلا نشوف لينا بلد غير السودان
*

----------


## ابو دعاء

*نميرى شلبى : المريخ أضاع 14 فرصة مضمونة فى الشوط الثانى، الآن نجنى ثمار الدوحة فرص كثيرة بدون تسجيل
*

----------


## habashi

*والله المشكلة لافي مدرب ولا ادارة المشكلة في لاعبننا الكانوا منفوخين واتعاملو مع كمبالا كانو المهدية ولا أي فريق في التانيه والدليل فوزهم اليوم الذي يعتبر دليلا دامغا علي استهتارهم وعدم تقيدهم بتعليمات مدربهم في مباراة الخرطوم وهنا دور الاداره زي ما بتحفز تحاسب واتمنى من اعلام الضلال الكف عن التخدير وبث الاكاذيب واتمنى الا يسلطوا اقلامهم على كروجر الذي نادوا به
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*              
*

----------


## ابو دعاء

*لو لعبنا تجاربنا الودية بمهاجمين لكنا اليوم فى وضع أفضل
*

----------


## ابو دعاء

*4 4 2 لانجربها ونتقنها فى التجارب الودية ونسعى إليها بعد فوات الأوان
كروجر منظراتى من الدرجة الأولى
*

----------


## الشائب

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابو دعاء
					

4 4 2 لانجربها ونتقنها فى التجارب الودية ونسعى إليها بعد فوات الأوان
كروجر منظراتى من الدرجة الأولى



2222222222222222222222
                        	*

----------


## الشائب

*المدرب الذى يلعب داخل أرضه بمهاجم واحد ومحورى ارتكاز لابد ان يزرع عدم الثقة فى لاعبيه
                        	*

----------

